
NYTimes is shutting down NYT Now - perseusprime11
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/19/business/media/new-york-times-to-shelve-nyt-now-app.html
======
perseusprime11
I am glad they are doing this instead of accumulating more technical debt for
their engineers. Good for them! I wish every company does this when they
change their strategy, retire all the apps that are not needed instead of
saying 'well, there are some folks who are still using it and we need to keep
the lights on!" How many of you know what I am talking about?

